# Got it done!



## Kazzy (May 14, 2008)

Woot, finally got my lip pierced. I've been wanting it done for FOREVER. I was with the 'boyfriend' and my buddy, and my buddy got it for me for my graduation present. I can't wait until it heals and I can put a ring in it:













:dan


----------



## ZEKE (May 14, 2008)

cool. did that hurt? looks like it would. why do you have to wait to put a ring in it?


----------



## Beazer (May 14, 2008)

Did you get the "pop" noise on yours? I was going to get my lip done but ended up not doing it and taking out my guages. Growing up sucks. 

-Jon DeLong


----------



## DZLife (May 14, 2008)

Lookin' good


----------



## cfcsean (May 14, 2008)

Tattoos are more fun :twisted:


----------



## Mvskokee (May 14, 2008)

i had mine peirced i wore away my gums on the inside


----------



## Harveysherps (May 14, 2008)

Why would such a pretty girl? Want to go poke holes in her face for?
I'm not trying to belittle you. I guess I'm older than I feel. I just don't see why you would want to mark such a pretty face. But it is your face. But take some advice from an old guy who's been around. Make sure you can deal with your actions in life before you do them. Because Other people around you have to live with it. But you have to live through it. I promise I'm not trying to make you feel bad. Just to think.


----------



## Kazzy (May 14, 2008)

Yes...hurt REALLY bad at first. NEVER watch the needle come towards you...lol! I have to wait until it heals a bit, kind of like you wait for an earing to 'heal' before changing it out?
No popping noise.
Thanks!
Tattoos will be done soon enough. I'm saving up for some high quality ones (here I come Brandon Bond!!!).
It'll tear up your teeth and gums if you aren't careful, but I think I'll be fine.
I put quite a bit of thought into this before getting it done. I've been wanting one for a few years. I'm a very weird girl, and I love standing out. Anything that makes me noticeable, I guess. I love taking the lizards out...lol! I don't know, hard to explain. I hate being part of the crowd, and the crowd here doesn't really like piercings much. I sure do though =D


----------



## ZEKE (May 14, 2008)

Kazzy said:


> Yes...hurt REALLY bad at first. NEVER watch the needle come towards you...lol! I have to wait until it heals a bit, kind of like you wait for an earing to 'heal' before changing it out?



oh ok. i never had any kind of peircing so i dont really know but ok lol. ahh that sounds really painfull. im a sissy when it comes to needles!


----------



## Kazzy (May 14, 2008)

Eh, once it's over you're fine. My boyfriend and my best friend were both there. They offered to hold my hand, but I'm crazy I guess and wanted to look all bad-a. lol


----------



## ZEKE (May 14, 2008)

ooh lol. i would like to get my eyebrow peirced one day but i doubt i could do it lol. i hate needles.

hey your online right now. you should come in the chat


----------



## CoexistExotics (May 15, 2008)

I hate needles too, yet I have over 20 piercings (and a lot of them that I have taken out over the years) and 6 tattoos. It really isnt bad, and with piercings its so quick its done before you realize its started.

I have had my labret pierced for 5 years now and my gums and teeth are fine. My dentist hated it when I first got it, but he hasnt complained since it has not hurt me at all. I guess it all just depends on the person.

Good luck with it! I love all my piercings and I bet you will love yours. I can't wait to get my eyebrow pierced again. That was one of my favorite piercings but I had to take it out for a job and it closed up . However, my new favorite are my nipples  (believe it or not, they don't hurt as much as you would expect them to... and I'm a girl lol).


----------



## Kazzy (May 15, 2008)

I love my piercing already. lol! I'll be getting more piercings soon enough.

Nipples?!?!?! I dunno...everyone I've talked to said the pain almost made them pass out...lol!


----------



## angelrose (May 15, 2008)

I like piercing ...but not on the face and I have two tats but not where you can see them ...usually.


----------



## Kazzy (May 15, 2008)

lol
I'll have several tattoos but I'm saving up for those because I want the to be perfect.


----------



## Toby_H (May 15, 2008)

Kazzy said:


> Nipples?!?!?! I dunno...everyone I've talked to said the pain almost made them pass out...lol!



I said for several years that getting my nipples pierced was the most painful 3 seconds of my life... but it only lasted 3 seconds so it's still not a big deal...

After having them about 4 years I had one get ripped straight out splitting my nipple literally in half. This generated the same pain except it didn't start to taper off for around 45 minutes... 

I gave it a year to heal and then repierced it... it was far from numb and I felt every bit of the second piercing... but it just didn't seem that bad this time...

I have before, after and mutilated pics... although I'm not sure all of them would be appreciated on a all ages forum... 

Congratts on the lip! And remember if you decide to do your nipples it only hurts for 3 seconds... just don't rip one out...


----------



## Kazzy (May 15, 2008)

Ah, gosh you guys...you are now tempting me to get my nipples pierced...*screams* lol


----------



## PuffDragon (May 15, 2008)

You got it done!


----------



## Kazzy (May 15, 2008)

lol


----------



## CoexistExotics (May 15, 2008)

OUCH painful nipple story!!!

But yea, a lot of people told me it hurt, a lot of people told me it didn't. Honestly, my lip hurt more than my nipples, and thats not saying much cuz the lip wasnt bad at all.

And tattoos tend to be worse just because they are more prolonged. Even though they hurt less, it eventually starts to suck when your in pain for 2 or 3 hours straight. Personally, though, I enjoy the feeling of getting a tattoo lol.


----------



## ApriliaRufo (May 16, 2008)

Not Interested.


----------



## Kazzy (May 16, 2008)

Eh, nothing wrong with being nuts 
Yeah, I can't wait for the tattoos


----------



## Harveysherps (May 16, 2008)

Kazzy said:


> Ah, gosh you guys...you are now tempting me to get my nipples pierced...*screams* lol


LOL are you gonna post pics of that too. Hell for that matter might as well get the old coochie done too.


----------



## ApriliaRufo (May 16, 2008)

Not Interested.


----------



## Lexi (May 16, 2008)

this is a Family forum... I dont think we need talk about getting thoes area's pierced.


----------



## Harveysherps (May 16, 2008)

Sorry I figured while we were mentioning NIPPLES might as well cover it all. That was in bad taste of me. I apologize.


----------



## Kazzy (May 16, 2008)

ApriliaRufo said:


> Hold on a second... I was gonna comment but I think I just vomited on the keyboard. I'm all for self exploration, get some tattoos and pierce your nose for all I care, just think about that when you come into my office looking for a job. "Half" sleeves were invented for a reason, there's also a reason men get shoulder tattoos, because when it's time for work, a dress-shirt covers them all nicely. I don't mind piercings, but to be honest, I won't hire them.



I hate that people get judged for the way they look and dress now a days. I know VERY intelligent people, great workers, that are shunned because of the way they look. It disgusts me that the human race still lacks the ability to judge someone for their personality, not their looks...
I know it will keep me from getting a job at most places, but I know several places that don't mind it at all.


----------



## ApriliaRufo (May 17, 2008)

Not interested.


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (May 17, 2008)

maybe i should get my ear pierced, i like piercings, i love tatoos, but some how i think that's kinda like an disgrace to where i came from, anyways...................VERY NICE


----------



## Harveysherps (May 17, 2008)

I'm about as comfortable talking to someone with piercings as I am talking to 2 gay men hanging all over each other. I'm on the same page as ApriliaRufo. You young kids don't want to be judged by your looks ,but you put yourself in a position to be judged. Every Pet store around here is full of Piercings. It must be a job qualification. I'd rather buy online than talk with some weirdo who can't talk right because of a tongue ring. And then you have the ones that look like they survived a HELL RAISER Movie. You don't want to be judged don't do dumb stuff .Like sticking rings in every spare part of your body. As I said before I hate to see such a pretty face ruined. Next you'll all look like those Africans with the plates in their lips. Man won't that be sexy.


----------



## Lexi (May 17, 2008)

Harvey i got my ears stretched to an inch...I get weird looks all the time, But then i get people who come up to me and tell me how beautiful i am... And i dont have a job... and i know that i most likey wont beable to get a job where i would like to with my lip/nose rings and my ears being stretched out.. And im personaly OK with that..
and i feel ApriliaRufo is just looking to start and argument on this thread.


----------



## Harveysherps (May 17, 2008)

No he isn't trying to start a fight. He is trying to explain things to her. About most peoples veiw points. Everyone thinks that what other people think doesn't matter. But in the real world it does. You high school and college kids don't know how well you've got it. I understand individuality. But in the real world you can't put limits on yourself. Like you are doing. It's hard enough making it working and supporting yourself. Without Handicapping yourself visually. You kids need to realize this . First impressions are everything in life. Whether you would like to believe it or not.


----------



## Lexi (May 17, 2008)

no he was... Making people feel crappy about having piercings, isnt explaining anything.


----------



## PuffDragon (May 17, 2008)




----------



## Kazzy (May 17, 2008)

This is my point...just because someone likes piercings and tattoos, they are shunned because it's different than most people. THAT'S what ticks me off. Everyone should be allowed to wear what colors they want, vote for who they want, wear tattoos and piercings if they want. If they like that, it's not hurting anyone. People are way to quick to judge on looks, instead of who a person is. I'm not some freak just because of a few piercings, am I?


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (May 17, 2008)

ummm, ok
i've been friends with all kinds of people, drug addicts, sex addicts, alcoholics, "top-school" guys, tough guys, etc, and if there is one thing that i've learned about in my life is that we all have our differences, but being judged because of our differences is just mean, we should respect each other at all means


----------



## pinto24 (May 17, 2008)

I have 2 tatts, but they are not really visible, and one I wish to god I could get removed, and after a night of drinking :tomu a while back, I thought about giving sand paper a try, but that's another story. 

When I was 18, I got my nipple pierced, and it seemed like a great idea at the time. I am 28 now, I took it out about a year ago, and let me tell you, I now regret getting it done. My nip now is quite a bit larger than the other one, and looks kinda ridiculous. When I am at the gym, I look like half of my body was in a freezer, if you know what I mean. Dont get me started when it is actually cold outside.
I'm not against people getting these, frankly I could care less, and don't look down on those who do. Most people I have known that have had piercings on their face or other parts of their body, then take them out down the road have some kind of permanent mark or scar from it. I'm sure that does not happen to everybody, but it happened to me, and other people I know. So I would say the chances are decent of it happening. ??Me ramble, no way! I guess my point would be just to think about the possible future (i.e., long term effects) before you do it. I'll shut up now


----------



## CoexistExotics (May 17, 2008)

I think everyone's opinions are warranted, however when I first got my first facial piercing 5 years ago, it had to come out wherever I went. Job interviews, weddings, everything. Now, that same piercing is allowed to be worn at my job with no problem. I think that people are slowly getting used to facial piercings now that they are more common. I agree that people covering their face with 6 different piercings is over the top and not attractive, however, if someone has a tasteful stud in their lip or nose or eyebrow, so long as they are clean and neat and professional, I see no reason why there should be a problem with it. In 10 years, facial piercings will be as common and accepted as earrings...


----------



## olympus (May 18, 2008)

I have nine visible tattoos on both of my arms, and I work for the State of New Jersey Lottery Commission. I get the chance to go to other states to have meetings with corporate officials and I interact with people from different walks of life on a day to day basis and none of them have a problem with my tattoos. I get judged by work performance not by how many tattoos I have. One time my supervisor even asked where did I get my sons foot prints so that he could get something similar.


----------



## Harveysherps (May 18, 2008)

I've got a tattoo myself. I don't have a problem with tattoos. I would much rather deal with a tattooed person than a pierced one.


----------



## Harveysherps (May 18, 2008)

PuffDragon said:


>


Puffy this document has been perverted in sooo may was. Yeah it's a free country . You can do what you want . We all can to a point. But this has nothing to do with the way people perceive A face full of metal and holes. No one is judging anyone. If they were they'd say your going to hell for the piercings. Just because we have the Declaration of Independence. Doesn't mean people are going to accept anything a person wants to do. All I can say is that you kids need to realize. You are the ones that have to live with your actions. 
You guys post this stuff on a public forum. You might like it but you can't force anyone to accept it. That's part of being free also. If you don't like negative comments then. Keep stuff like this off a public forum . Unless your mature enough to accept the comments made.


----------



## RehabRalphy (May 18, 2008)

I have several tattoo's and I work at a hospital. They knew that I had them at the interview as well. But, someones appearance shouldn't be how they are judged for a job. Peoples talents are what counts. If someone doesn't want to hire you because how you look, then the job isnt worth working at. Find somewhere that respects you for who you are, not what you look like...


----------



## Lexi (May 18, 2008)

I think rehab put that Very nicely!


----------



## Mvskokee (May 18, 2008)

i think that this was a very peaceful topic that got turned into a dramafest over what a hole. come on now i think we are a little more mature than this


----------



## Lexi (May 18, 2008)

I tried saying that earlyer..


----------



## Mvskokee (May 18, 2008)

kinda sad


----------



## PuffDragon (May 18, 2008)

Lexi said:


> I think rehab put that Very nicely!


It's turning into a Love Fest. Lexi and Mike finally have something in common!! hahhaa


----------



## Kazzy (May 18, 2008)

lol!!!! 
Yes, you don't have to like piercings, but don't judge someone because they happen to like piercings. Heck, I get judged here as a freak because of my reptiles. Is that right?
THANK YOU REHAB!!!


----------



## ApriliaRufo (May 19, 2008)

Not Interested.


----------



## Lexi (May 19, 2008)

what did you bail me out of, that i couldnt handel myself?


----------



## nat (May 19, 2008)

awesome! lip piercings are one of the few I have yet to try, but I have held off due to the fact that I am worried about gum problems in that area. So jealous!

and while we are on the topic of piercings... the thing with nipple piercings is that the healing time is a loooonnnnngggg time. 6 months to a year on average. I know many people who didn't mind the initial pain of the piercing... but eventually took them out due to the fact that they take forever to heal and the achey pain that corrosponds with that healing makes them a less than desirable trait after awhile.


----------



## VARNYARD (May 19, 2008)

What, do we need to lock another thread? As has been said before, respect each other and these types of threads will not get out of hand like this one.

Come on guys, we are all different, thats what makes life fun. I will not put up with these personal attacks, or attacking someone because they are different than you. That is the actions you see from a child that has not yet matured, however most of you are above that I would hope.


----------



## nat (May 19, 2008)

whoa I didn't read all of the drama associated with the piercing topic. Here's my stance on the issue that has worked really nicely in my life so far: 

I have 8 tattoos, 4 of which are visable (2 of which I couldn't hid unless I wear gloves inside). I have also had many many piercings over the years, some considered extreme. I know that people out there judge people who are modified (whether it is right or wrong, it happens regardless). My stance on it has been this: I know I am a kick a$$ employee, I will work my butt off for you and I have awesome integrity. If you don't want to hire me, that's fine because I know there are many people out there who do. If you don't want me to serve you because of my piercings that is fine... your loss not mine because I am awesome at what I do. If an employer does not want to hire someone based on looks... that's their right good for them but in the end there are some employers out there missing out on some awesome staff. 

I have yet to have an issue with my employment, which includes managerial positions and positions working with children for the government... job interviews in which I was told I would have to remove my piercings were declined and I happily moved on. Last time I checked several of those empoyers were having a really hard time finding quality staff and keeping staff.

After years of research both indepentantly and in university, I have come to realize that body modification in some degree or another is found in every single culture in the world. To me that suggests that piercings, tats, etc are not the exception to "normal" human behaviour and there seems to be part of the human condition to want to alter one's body in one form or another. With that in mind. I have also come to the conclusion that unmodified people are the exception to the rule and not the rule of "normality" (and I say that with a really light hearted undertone!) 

the point of body modification (be it tats, piercings, plastic surgery, etc) is to make oneself comfortable in their own skin and at the end of the day, you have to make that decision based on what makes you happy with you. Sure there are going to be people out there that don't like what you have chosen to have done but that's one of the qualities of individuality. If we all liked the same thing, if what is beautiful to one was beautiful to everyone... we wouldn't have individuality to begin with. 

in short after my rambling... such practices are a really individual and intimate matter and what is right, beautiful or normal cannot be packaged. I personally think beauty is found in uniqueness and that is one of the benefits of body modification!


----------



## Toby_H (May 19, 2008)

I have about 2 square feet of tattooed area on my body, itÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¾Ã?â??Ã?Â¢s hard to say how many I have. Technically only 3, but thatÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¾Ã?â??Ã?Â¢s only after IÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¾Ã?â??Ã?Â¢ve tied a few of them together. The only piercing I have left are my nipples but IÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¾Ã?â??Ã?Â¢ve had several others in the pastÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¦

At 33 years old IÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¾Ã?â??Ã?Â¢ve very glad I had the foresight to keep all my ink under my T-shirt. My current boss was really shocked when he saw me without a shirt on one day. He said I Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Â¦Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?â??didnÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¾Ã?â??Ã?Â¢t seem like that typeÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡


----------



## Harveysherps (May 19, 2008)

That was my point. You did word it much better than I did. I don't mind tattoos. I don't mind piercings. Just not on the face. Nipples , butt cheeks, or other areas not visible are sometimes a nice surprise. Well maybe not the butt cheeks. LOL But the other spots . Hell yeah I'm all for it. But leave the face alone. That was really all i meant. A couple of folks took offense so I went with it. Just remember Freedom is a 2 way street.


----------



## CoexistExotics (May 19, 2008)

nat said:


> awesome! lip piercings are one of the few I have yet to try, but I have held off due to the fact that I am worried about gum problems in that area. So jealous!
> 
> and while we are on the topic of piercings... the thing with nipple piercings is that the healing time is a loooonnnnngggg time. 6 months to a year on average. I know many people who didn't mind the initial pain of the piercing... but eventually took them out due to the fact that they take forever to heal and the achey pain that corrosponds with that healing makes them a less than desirable trait after awhile.



Though I only got my nipple piercings last August and they just recently finished healing, the painful healing ended after about 2 weeks. The rest of the healing process was just that scabby stuff, and it would only hurt if they got pulled on really hard...


----------



## nat (May 19, 2008)

CoexistExotics said:


> Though I only got my nipple piercings last August and they just recently finished healing, the painful healing ended after about 2 weeks. The rest of the healing process was just that scabby stuff, and it would only hurt if they got pulled on really hard...



then you are one of the lucky ones! I think most of the time, piercings would heal well if they aren't bumped, etc but most people are either clutzy (like me) and / or have jobs that involve some sort of regular physical activity (also like me) which results in a lot of bumps, etc. I took mine out twice because I just couldn't stop them from getting bumped, hit, etc. Also, some people are really sensitive to healing and any stress or hormonal changes affects the piercing site (causing it to flare up, etc). 

good to know you had a minimal problem healing period!


----------



## Kazzy (May 19, 2008)

So...I was in the tattoo shop where I got my lip pierced today with my friends because my buddy decided to get the same thing (agh...I started a trend...lol) and my friend Andrea and I basically promised the artist/piercer guy that the next time Andrea's in town we are both going in to get our nipples pierced...uh oh. lol! She said she would if I would, so looks like in about a week I'm getting my nipples pierced. lol!


----------



## nat (May 20, 2008)

ouch bad time! Hope you don't like swimming in the summer, etc because you are going to have to keep those things extra clean for months to come! I always preferred the winter months when it wasn't so likely that I would get them injured or infected with all the outdoor activities.


----------



## jimski427 (May 20, 2008)

kazzy sweet lip piercing, i like piercings. i had my nipple done. it didn't hurt at all. i mean initially it hurt, but the pain went away almost instantly. although i do like piercings, there are those narrow minded individuals that wont hire someone that could be over qualified for a job, just because of their appearance. the only thing with piercings is that there really isn't much "individuality" with a piercing... you get the same piercings millions of people already have. so you are kind of trading one crowd for another crowd basically. but hey, if thats what you want to do, more power to you. i just prefer something actually unique like tattoos.... which i have  seeing how my brother is a tattoo artist... i only have one though. can't decide on what i want next. i don't want some meaningless tattoo. well, seeing how i kind of went off track a tad, i will return to topic. kazzy sweet piercing, do what you want.


----------



## Toby_H (May 20, 2008)

Getting a piercing doesnÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¾Ã?â??Ã?Â¢t make me a member of any crowd, new or old. IÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¾Ã?â??Ã?Â¢m just meÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¦

I got my nips pierced because I appreciate the additional stimulation and it gives me a practical place to hang my keys and sunglasses at the beachÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¦


----------



## RehabRalphy (May 20, 2008)

I started tapering my ears tonight. WOW big mistake. I took out my stud and tried to shove a 16G in there and I couldnt find the exit hole. I took out the taper and tried putting back in my stud, and still couldnt find the dang thing! After about an hour of poking, prodding, and painful shoving, I finally found the frickin exit hole.

Oh boy, im in for a trip


----------



## Kazzy (May 20, 2008)

jimski427 said:


> kazzy sweet lip piercing, i like piercings. i had my nipple done. it didn't hurt at all. i mean initially it hurt, but the pain went away almost instantly. although i do like piercings, there are those narrow minded individuals that wont hire someone that could be over qualified for a job, just because of their appearance. the only thing with piercings is that there really isn't much "individuality" with a piercing... you get the same piercings millions of people already have. so you are kind of trading one crowd for another crowd basically. but hey, if thats what you want to do, more power to you. i just prefer something actually unique like tattoos.... which i have  seeing how my brother is a tattoo artist... i only have one though. can't decide on what i want next. i don't want some meaningless tattoo. well, seeing how i kind of went off track a tad, i will return to topic. kazzy sweet piercing, do what you want.



Oh, there will be plenty of tattoos, just saving for those. 
It's just that I like piercings, and I do what I like, ya know? I don't follow a crowd...in fact only one of my friends has a lip piercing and he got it done yesterday.


----------



## Kazzy (May 20, 2008)

RehabRalphy said:


> I started tapering my ears tonight. WOW big mistake. I took out my stud and tried to shove a 16G in there and I couldnt find the exit hole. I took out the taper and tried putting back in my stud, and still couldnt find the dang thing! After about an hour of poking, prodding, and painful shoving, I finally found the frickin exit hole.
> 
> Oh boy, im in for a trip


OUCH! That sucks

I made the mistake of switching out my piercing today. Had a ring in for a while, then it just started hurting way to much and went back to my stud


----------



## jimski427 (May 21, 2008)

i wasn't trying to be an ass... i think its cool... but EVERYONE and their mother has their lip pierced in some way around here. it gets old seeing all these "unique" people with identical piercings lol


----------



## Kazzy (May 21, 2008)

Not many here...lol! I'm just trying to be me...and piercings/tattoos are me. =D


----------



## Kazzy (May 25, 2008)

My friend is coming back into town in about 2-3 weeks...then I'm getting my nipples pierced....OUCH. Just thought I'd update everyone on my future excruciating pain


----------



## Azaleah (May 25, 2008)

Kazzy said:


> My friend is coming back into town in about 2-3 weeks...then I'm getting my nipples pierced....OUCH. Just thought I'd update everyone on my future excruciating pain




Trust me... its really not that bad... the labret hurt worse for me lol


----------



## Kazzy (May 25, 2008)

Really? That's good to hear. lol


----------



## blackforces get you (May 25, 2008)

my parents wouldnt let me get piercings anywhere. even rub on tattoos are too much for them to handle. my parents say its a sign of the devil and witchcraft of some sort. since my parents are catholic they dont like those type of things and would never allow it and my parents would consider me as a girl for any piercing. that does look liek it hurts and i dont think i wuld commit my mony on that and i would rather spend supplies. no offense to anyone with piercings but thats money well spent


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (May 25, 2008)

WHAT, my parents are christians and they have no problem with talking to tatooed people or pierced people, i have plenty of firends that has piercings, and thinking of getting my ear pierced
however, religon does mention how back in the days tatoos were used to mark slaves and men that idolized other gods, which the true God ended up punishing


----------



## Kazzy (May 25, 2008)

Ugh...religion....*keeps mouth shut*


----------



## jimski427 (May 26, 2008)

hahaha *agrees with kazzy* lets stay on track here...


----------



## Kazzy (May 26, 2008)

Yes yes


----------



## Kazzy (Dec 27, 2008)

Update- Had to get it re-pierced last night. Accidentally left the stud out too long. I got a ring in first this time, so it would be easier to wear one in the future. Only problem is he put a HUGE ring in (too big for my lip, so it sticks out...a lot lol) in case it swells real big, which it never did. It's annoying to have this huge ring there...hard to eat and drink and smoke. BUT next Thursday it'll be switched...if I don't switch it out sooner myself. Tried this morning, but I'll have to take pliers and open the ring a bit more because I can't get it off my lip. I missed my piercing so much though, so I had to do it. And this time, I got the guy I wanted to pierce it (he's really good, and even noticed that my last piercing was crooked, and up too high, so he fixed that). He's really cool, and said he'd change out my piercing with a new one for free when I come in Thursday. yay!


----------

